# Imagine, you had a M/H parked there



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just imagine, you had a M/H parked there!
It is, such a shame that tourists can or try to dictate what locals do!

http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/motori...tcard-view-of-cotswold-village-11363958006297


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blooming typical, I do hope they do not win using the media to make him feel frightened, good to see the locals back him up.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why dont the stupid rubber necks just stand in front of the car? :roll: 

I would be more hacked off if i lived there about people coming and taking photos of our house!!!


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope someone buys him a big motorhome to park beside his yellow car.
Some people cant sit still if there is someone they can moan about for being normal (I realise that no one here could ever be described as normal :lol: )

Jim.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jimblob44 said:


> I hope someone buys him a big motorhome to park beside his yellow car.
> Some people cant sit still if there is someone they can moan about for being normal (I realise that no one here could ever be described as normal :lol: )
> 
> Jim.


*******************************

.......... or a couple of big st George's Cross flags to hang out of his upstairs windows :lol:

Dick


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

My neighbour has a funny brown coloured bugatti veyron,it looks a right pup against the deep red ferrari's of the others it needs to go :roll: :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Look what some inconsiderate oik has done

Spoiling my beautiful view of the Daffodil, with a loud shouty RED VW

Oh hang on it"s mine,good job the tourists are"nt around to complain,

but then again that is what the dogs for ,

to deal with complainers at home and whilst camping










The outside of my place looks like an Aire does it not?

now that is an idea


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hats off to the old duffer for driving a hot hatch banana yellow car in the first place. If I were him I would move it and park it right in the middle of the houses on the pavement with a big F Off waving hand on the roof. Just saying.

Look forward to the new Daffys Aire opening! Free bar for members?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Hats off to the old duffer for driving a hot hatch banana yellow car in the first place. If I were him I would move it and park it right in the middle of the houses on the pavement with a big F Off waving hand on the roof. Just saying.
> 
> Look forward to the new Daffys Aire opening! Free bar for members?


Sorry barryd

I have heard of your consumptive prowess as far as Leffees go,

so FREE IT AINT 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If photographers from the local area want a clear view maybe they could contact the owner to ask when he will go shopping in the car.

People from outside the area can take the village as it is when they arrive, decide whehter to take a photograph, whether back to the car or otherwise, or just SOD OFF.

Next complaint might be that people who live in 14th Century cottages are walking out of their houses in 21st Century clothes  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tough

A lovely row of houses

But just that
Adjust the photos or P*** off

People live there everyday

It's not a stage photo shoot

What is it with people  

I like the yellow car

Sets off the grey buildings

Maybe he needs a two finger sign on top

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

It shows what massive dicks people have become. Half arsed semi professional *cough* photographers (read tourist) complaining that the very man (and those that are his neighbours) who have kept the lovely row of houses alive is a nuisance because they cant take a photo - Boo Hoo. I have photoshopped worse out of a photo before now.

Its hjust a small petty thing but it does make me realise how small minded some people can be. 

Can you imagine telling someone who survived the holocaust that you were miffed because someone parked a bright yellow car in front of their own house AND it spoilt your photo.


----------

